# CIBC Run for the Cure



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi all,

I am participating in the *Canadian Breast Cancer Foundation CIBC Run for the Cure*, on *Sunday, October 5th* and I am asking for your support for a cause that is very important to me.

If your interested in making a donation, please visit the below link!
https://www.cibcrunforthecure.com/html/personal_page.asp?track=2777130&languageid=1

If you have any question, please ask away!

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does this mean you are wearing a pink boa to Richmond instead of red?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahahaa... yeahhhhhhhh..sure... thats the ticket! lol

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, that is wonderful! My grandmother died of breast cancer at the age of 56 so it's a really great cause to me. I didn't donate as much as I'd like because of the wedding... we're trying to keep it tight around here, but I hope my little bit counts.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina, Thanks very much! Thats more than I was expecting from anyone! Very generous!! I know how you feel though.. One on my best friends mothers just recently passed away after dealing with breast cancer for a number of years. 

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan do you have to make a donation on line or can I give it to you later this week?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Leeann!

Either method is fine! I think it's just easier to keep track of online.. and for your records to... 

Either way, thank you! 

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK I did it on line, I didnt want you accidentally spending the money at the bar LOL.
Good luck in the run.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leeann,

Thanks for the very generous donation!

Hahahaha... Probably a very good idea not giving me any $$$ in Richmond.... lol

I'm actually on the committee to, so I need to try extra hard to get lots of sponsors..

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Does this mean you are wearing a pink boa to Richmond instead of red?


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, I will wear a pink boa IF I get 10 more sponsors by Thursday! 

oh man.. lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan, I think your supporters are expecting you to wear it from now until after you win the race. Every time someone tells you your pink boa is hot, you can tell them what you are doing 

Amanda


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Good Luck Ryan! I'm running in the NYC Race for the Cure!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Michelle, Good luck to you to!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey guys!

Still looking for sponsors to meet and break my $1000 goal!!

Any help is much APPRECIATED!!!

Thanks to Lina and Leeann for supporting the cause!

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ryan, I just wanted to applaud you for doing this!!! I wish I had the funds to pledge right now, but I literally just "gave at the office" to two seperate people who are raising funds locally. But I thought I would help and bump up the thread again.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A small donation but hopefully it gets you closer towards your personal goal and closer for a cure for all of us 

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda - THANKS for you support.. I did not even see your post on here till now!

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I think Ryan was bumping for me lol

Ok you have my support.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Daniel, Was not bumping solely for you.. but a donation of any amount is very much appreciated!! 

Ryan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Way to go Ryan!! You have my donation and support... 

My best girlfriend is being treated for breast cancer now.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lynn! You support & sponsorship are VERY much appreciated! 

Thank-you!!
Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Bump 
Bump
Bump
Bump
Bump


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just stand up to Cancer


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Come on guys! I'm only $300 away from my $1500 goal!!! 

Ryan


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Just found this thread and want to applaud you Ryan for your dedication!!

I just completed the Susan G. Komen 3-day 60 mile walk this last weekend in Seattle. I wish I could send you MY pink boa, but you can count on my support, for sure!!

Best of luck!!!

Jean


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Jean!

Thank-you so much for your very generous donation and support!

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*BUMP....*

Just wondering if you got your pink yet man?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

BUMP!!!!!!!!


----------

